# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Новый развод на Одноклассниках: акция "Любимый пользователь"

## Geser

Приходит сообщение от друга примерно с таким текстом



> пpивeт, ты чтoнибуть знaeшь ужe пpo эту aкцию - _http://traktis.groos.ru    P.s. Этo нe cпaм  этo пpaвдa. У мeня пoлoвину дpузeй ужe зapeгecтpиpoвaлиcь тaм, вoт и я думaю.


При переходе по ссылке редиректит на _http://odnoklassniki.groos.ru/ где скопирован стаиль сайта "Одноклассники" и предлагается принять участие в акции "Любимый пользователь"
odnokl.gif



> Хочешь, стать "Любимым Пользователем"?
> 
> C 10 апреля  по 25 апреля Одноклассники.ru проводят СУПЕРАКЦИЮ 
> в течении которой «"Любимые пользователи"», получат большие бонусы и подарки! 
> Которая так и называется — «Любимый Пользователь».
> 
> ... каждый желающий может принять участие в акции и получить море подарков,  
> удовольствия и призы с символикой сайта Одноклассники.ru!
> 
> ...


и демонстрируется форма ввода мыла и пароля для входа на "Одноклассники"

На сколько я понимаю в результате крадут эти данные, и далее от имени пользователя рассылают СПАМ

Видимо после введения платной регистрации нашли новый метод спамить  :Smiley: 

Информация о домене  GROOS.RU



> domain:     GROOS.RU
> type:       CORPORATE
> nserver:    dns1.naunet.ru.
> nserver:    dns2.naunet.ru.
> state:      REGISTERED, DELEGATED
> person:     Private Person
> phone:      +79062345678
> e-mail:     [email protected]
> registrar:  NAUNET-REG-RIPN
> ...


Свеженький совсем  :Smiley:  А уже даже до моих друзей добрались. Видимо хорошо идёт акция  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## bolshoy kot

Ввел e-mail *[email protected]* и пароль *loxotron*.
Открылось:



> Рады предложить вам новые опции.
> Количество людей, зарегистрировавшихся в Одноклассниках достигло свыше 33 миллионов. Разумеется некоторые хотят выделяться, и это правильно! Специально для этого был разработан данный сервис.
> Одноклассники Плюс+ - это дополнительные опции для Вас, кардинально расширяющее возможности вашего аккаунта на сайте Одноклассники.ру
> 
> Мы растем и нам доверяют уже 113 762 пользователей.
> 
> После активации для Вас будут открыты следующие функции:
> Возможность общаться в специальном чате с другими пользователями на сайте (пример)
> Получаете постоянную услугу «Оценка 5+»(пример)
> ...


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

http://www.polyakov.net.ru/blog/2009-03-09-146

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Да ... о размахе деятельности можно только представить и ужаснуться! Если раньше просто тупо рассылался спам по спискам, то теперь + ко всему и фишинг в комплекте со зверьем+ обман с дополнительными сервисами и смс + угоны аккаунтов...и всего то коснулись одной соцсети. Стоит сделать вывод, а имеет ли смысл там просиживать целые дни, как многие и делают?

----------


## senyak

Чет сайт не открывается  :Sad:

----------


## valho

> Чет сайт не открывается


зато там есть вот что ещё -
хттпs://213.182.197.226/login.htm - HP ILO Integrated Lights Out



> механизм управления серверами в условиях отсутствия физического доступа к серверу. Применяется фирмой Hewlett-Packard для всех своих серверов. Ключевые характеристики:Графический веб-интерфейс (GUI) - доступ к iLO из любого места, используя стандартный браузер     
> Virtual Power - полное удаленное управление кнопкой питания сервера     
> Remote text console - платформенно-независимая текстовая консоль для отображения и управления активностью удаленного сервера, например, выключение или включение 
> Virtual Serial Port - доступ к последовательному порту через сеть таких приложений как Windows Server 2003 Emergency Management Services и сессии TTY 
> Интерфейс командной строки и сценариев - гибкое использование, конфигурация и обслуживание     
> SSL шифрование - для всех данных между процессором iLO и браузером     
> Диагностика процессора iLO и сервера - детализированные отчеты, статус     
> DNS/DHCP     
> Удаленное обновление прошивки     
> IPMI через локальную сеть


213.182.197.229 - 19.03.2009 Appeared on a list of malware distributors.
213.182.197.233 - 03.04.2009 Appeared on a list of malware distributors.
213.182.197.234 - Эксплоит, вроде MDAC
213.182.197.236 - 26.03.2009 Appeared on a list of malware distributors.
213.182.197.237 - 15.04.2009 Appeared on a list of malware distributors. Спам.
Ещё надпись горит:



> SharedIP
> Shared IPThis IP is being shared among many domains.
> To view the domain you  are looking for, simply enter the domain name in the location bar of your web  browser.


213.182.197.238 - та же надпись
Вот такой весёленький сервер...

----------


## TANUKI

Вы знаете, а мне таких людей вообще не жалко. Извините, но тот, кто ведется на этот фуфел и жаждит получить опцию "невидимка" или "оценка 5+" просто прирожденные жертвы-боты для спамеров и денежных СМС-насосов-лохотронщиков. 
Ну зашли на сайт, ну нашли старых потерянных одноклассников. ну так обменяйтесь телефонами, встречайтесь лично, пишите письма, в аське висите наконец. Нет, надо весь рабочий день висеть на одноклассниках, втыкать в фотки друзья-друзей-друзья-друзей-друзей и ждать авось кто напишет и мечтать, что б тебе за все фотки поставили пятерки.

Где-то прочитал удачную фразу: если в конце 90-х клерки висели за Солитером, в начале века тащились от шариков, то сейчас килл-таймером является вэб 2.0 и соц-сети. Противно даже как-то  :Sad:  Народ совсем впадает в олигофренизм  :Sad:

----------


## fotorama

похоже снова на однокласниках начилась спам рассылка с конкурсами....
сегодня пришли письма на несколько моих акк в одноклассниках.... отразных людей(но все из моего контакт листа)

сообщение копирую в первозданном виде




> Ольга *******
> 10.05.2009 18:41
> Привeт ******! Чeм зaнuмaeшcя? Кaк дeлa? Чeм зaнимaeшcя? 06paщaюcь k тe6e т.k. знaю что ты вcerдa nomoжeш. У meня mama yчacтвуeт в kонkурce и nоka нa второm mecтe! nporoлocyй nлuз! Ecлu kонeчно нe жaлkо!0тnрaвь nожaлуйcтa coo6щeнue c тeкcтоm 78016463 нa ноmeр <nять'nять^трu'cemь> (cтоuт 5руб)! 3aрaнee cnacибо,дуmaю ты nойmeшь meня, для meня это очeнь вaжно! Кaк вcтрeтumcя отблaгодaрю обeзaтeльно!!!Зaрaнee cnacибо, жду!)))


стоимость смс 150р

----------

